# Seiko Skx779 - Aka Black Monster



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

OK Seikoholics... can't get one any time soon, but it's definitely on my radar, so convince me.

Why are they so special?

If they were not intended for the UK market as standard, does anyone know why not? If they are such a great watch - surely they could sell loads in any market?

So what market ARE they intended for and why?

Orange or Black - opinions for each colour?

Is the bracelet REALLY that good?

Seiko wave vent straps - aftermarket (soft and shiny) vs Seiko original (matt and less soft): Please Discuss









From: Genuinely Interested.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Is the bracelet REALLY that good?
> 
> Seiko wave vent straps - aftermarket (soft and shiny) vs Seiko original (matt and less soft): Please Discuss


Yes they are that good....

Seiko rubber straps....Made from concrete...Dont listen to Alexes view on this









If you can wait for a couple of weeks George till I get back, Ill happily send you my OM to road test for a while...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I had heard the Seiko "wave's" were a bit on the stiff side







I have an aftemarket one for the 007 and it's well comfy, but often look at originals and wonder if they "break in".



> If you can wait for a couple of weeks George till I get back, Ill happily send you my OM to road test for a while...


What a fantastic offer Jason, thanks! I quite fancy the idea of black, but most of my watch dials are black, but then again that means I am more likely to wear a black face and it is more likely to go with other stuff, but then Orange looks soooo cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Just buy one of each George, they are cheap enough.









Get them on a bracelet which is of decent quality you can always put it on a strap later if you wish.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Dont listen to anyones view on Wave straps except mine









Great things,give them time and they will reward you with macho looks,and long lasting freshness
















A bracelet is a good idea but don't wear it on one,just put it away in the box and wear a wave vent,otherwise you may be mistook for a girly type


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The Seiko Monsters are very nice chunky watches... If you can get used to the bezel you'll love it...
















Bracelets are fantastic... You'll have fun sizing it!!!! best done in a clear space and with the bracelet in a clear plastic bag!!!! but well worth the effort!!!

Mike


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

ESL said:


> OK Seikoholics... can't get one any time soon, but it's definitely on my radar, so convince me.
> 
> Why are they so special?
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,they are not cheap to everyone









Seiko do not sell many auto watches in the UK.They sell a lot more Kinetic.The OO7 and others were not UK market watches until a while back.I suppose its all market demand,no average high street buyer is going to pay Â£200 for an auto when they can have a fancy kintetic are they?

Dial colour,I have an orange 0011J,nice watch,but only because its sentimental value do I not sell it.I am not an orange dial lover,I had a Doxa re-issue and sold it,too bright for me







Orange dials have limitations,they are very casual so dont look good with a suit smart clothes.If that is not a problem then go orange,at least you get a few looks everytime you wear one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Dont listen to anyones view on Wave straps except mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that I was more of a bracelet type person, but I can see how that might cast doubts upon my manhood.























I had also heard that you needed a Doctorate in Applied Engineering to size a "Monster" bracelet







anyone got a link?

Get both Neil?














'er indoors will have the gonads off with a blunt instrument if she got wind of a plan like that. Anyway with funds the way they are, it may be some time before I can get one, let alone two. I've already had to let someone else down on an intended watch purchase, which irritates me intensely.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

George try:

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchTools/Bra...zingToolUse.htm


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Best bet would be to haunt the sales forums on the off chance that one of us sells a BM and get it that way... I got a BM [head only] for Â£50 by doing that... but I know that I got lucky and there were at least 3 other people that would of bought it with a smile on their face... If you don't get a bracelet version you will need a substantial strap to control the monster...

You could ask Roy if he could get you a nice 2nd user one...

Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> You could ask Roy if he could get you a nice 2nd user one...
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Bases already covered







Thanks.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisb said:


> George try:
> 
> http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchTools/Bra...zingToolUse.htm
> 
> ...



















Holy moley...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Once you've resized a couple then you do get the hang of it... just be careful about the pins/collars which are very small... It's a very substantial bracelet though...

Mike


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Once you've resized a couple then you do get the hang of it... just be careful about the pins/collars which are very small... It's a very substantial bracelet though...
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


As long as you poke out the bars with a tool that is smaller in diameter than the retaining collars, they push out easily. When you put the bars back in, just reverse the process and I hold my bracelet in a leather jawed vice, keep the bar in place with the poking tool with one hand and shove the collar back on from the other side. You just need to make sure that you are shoving the collar back over the bar which can't move, because you are holding it in place with the poking tool. If you see what I mean!

martin


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

It is a lot easier to do... Than trying to actually explain how to do it...
















Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Poking tool?

Leather?

Vice?

Sounds like my kinda bracelet!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I highly reccommend them!!

I bought one recently just to see what all the commotion was about. It was the cheapest (in money value) watch i have bought for years by a long way (Â£75 SH from our host). Yet I think it brilliant!!







I've got the OM so it IS a casual watch, but I find myself wearing whenever I can...

And the bracelet is fantastic quality. Before I 'got in to' watches I wore a Quartz Tag 2000 virtually every day for 15years, that model now retails in UK at Â£800, but I would say that the OM beats the cr*p out of the Tag in every way!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Dont listen to anyones view on Wave straps except mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Alex, I just could not stand the shame of continuing to wear my 007 on the Jubilee and being thought of a girly.









So its on a wave, right here, right now.


----------

